# Hand Saw sharpening Service?



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a service for sharpening some old disston & warranted superior crosscut saws i got?
I need the service the service to sharpen, set, and joint them too.

I can do it myself but would rather pay someone to since i got a lot else to do. 
I don't mind places i have to ship it to.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://thesawblog.com/

Here ya go.

http://www.secondchancesawworks.com/


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Bob Rozaieski at Logan Cabinet Shoppe
http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/saw-sharpening.php


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I would also recommend Matt Cianci. Nice guy and he does good work.


----------

